# Hawaii Reviews for April 2011



## billhall (Apr 1, 2011)

Hawaii Reviews for April 2011 - No foolin


----------



## billhall (Apr 1, 2011)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 1/29/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club  
Reviewer: Matthew Dodaro​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 3, 2011)

*Ka’anapali Beach Club, Maui, 3/19/11*

*New Review *


Ka’anapali Beach Club  
Reviewer:  Dave McQuillan​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kuhio Banyan Club, Oahu, 3/7/11*

*New Review *


Kuhio Banyan Club  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 10, 2011)

*The Point at Poipu, Kauai, 4/01/11*

*New Review *


The Point at Poipu  
Reviewer:  Cathryn & David Loe​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 10, 2011)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 5/21/10*

*New Review *


HGVC Kings' Land Resort  
Reviewer: Charlie Cary​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2011)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 2/15/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2011)

*Shearwater, Kauai, 1/27/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at the Shearwater  
Reviewer: Jim Dunphy​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2011)

*Shearwater, Kauai, 4/2/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at the Shearwater  
Reviewer: Stephanie Reid​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kona Billfisher, Big Island, 3/29/11*

*New Review *


Kona Billfisher  
Reviewer: Jim Lazar​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2011)

*Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 3/29/11*

*New Review *


Royal Sea Cliff  
Reviewer: Jim Lazar​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2011)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 4/3/10*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer: Michael & Margaret Mueller​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 13, 2011)

*Papakea , Maui, 4/2/11*

*New Review *


Papakea  
Reviewer:  Ronald & Dorothy Schwartz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 14, 2011)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 4/10/11*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 17, 2011)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 3/7/11*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Bryan Hunter​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 17, 2011)

*Hono Koa, Maui, 3/26/11*

*New Review *


Hono Koa  
Reviewer:  Ronald & Dorothy Schwartz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 17, 2011)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 1/15/10*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas  
Reviewer:  Roger Quick​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 27, 2011)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 4/10/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas  
Reviewer: Sue & Rob Runge​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 4/10/11*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer: Debra Hamilton​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

